# Desperate help needed with undetectable and Lightweight spy app/ keylogger for android



## Stoicedelic (12 mo ago)

Hello 

For months I have been suspecting that my girlfriend and my best friend are having an affair but whenever I ask them they tell me there is nothing going on. But My gut feeling has been going crazy all the time. I have lost weight from 74kg to 60kg in just two months. I can't sleep and I can't eat. I'm slowly dying. They are telling me that I am being paranoid and crazy. 
Every time I tell her she assures me and makes me believe but still there are so many coincidences that are inexplicable.

I just need to know that I am not going crazy. I don't know what's real anymore. I'm losing my touch with reality and myself.

So I would like to ask you people for an android app that I can undetectably install. I would prefer it to be lightweight so it does not eat battery as much. The price doesn't matter. I'm willing to give everything to regain my sanity.

Thanks alot for helping me.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Trust your gut, you will find out that it is likely correct. 
Too bad you didn't come here first before asking about it, now if there is anything going on they'll be more discreet.
Some others will come along with the techie advice.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Do they spend time alone together? Is her phone locked? Text each other? How long have you known them? Ages?


----------



## Stoicedelic (12 mo ago)

manwithnoname said:


> Do they spend time alone together? Is her phone locked? Text each other? How long have you known them? Ages?


They have Bachata dance classes together. And I have been monitoring their messenger and whatsapp activity and they used to always come online and offline together. To the minute! 10 times a day!
I also almost caught them but he lives on the 6th floor and I am 99%sure he used the elevator-trick to smuggle her outside.

I would be forever grateful to whoever can help me with this. I just want my health and sanity back.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like your gut feeling is right. You must have access to her phone if you intend to install spy software. Is she deleting messages? If so, you can run recovery software. Again, there are others who can help with this.

And again, I say cut your losses and move on. You're hoping that the spying will prove nothing is wrong, but it will more than likely prove something is up. If you want the proof in order to move on, that's fine. 

Why are they dancing together? It should be you, not him.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Why is your girlfriend going to Bachata dance classes with your friend instead of you?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Don't waste your time, read the tea leaves. Find a new gf, breaking up with this one right now. And you're fooling yourself, if a friend isn't supporting you, he's not a good friend, time for change. Buck up. There's no reason to tolerate this scenario, none at all. Don't continue to act like a weenie. Harsh, but hope you hear it.


----------



## Stoicedelic (12 mo ago)

manfromlamancha said:


> Why is your girlfriend going to Bachata dance classes with your friend instead of you?


Because I can't go on Tuesdays due to other responsibilities. I dance as well


----------



## Stoicedelic (12 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Don't waste your time, read the tea leaves. Find a new gf, breaking up with this one right now. And you're fooling yourself, if a friend isn't supporting you, he's not a good friend, time for change. Buck up. There's no reason to tolerate this scenario, none at all. Don't continue to act like a weenie. Harsh, but hope you hear it.


Yes, I will but I first need to know for sure because every time she convinces me that there is nothing going on between them. I need to know for sure to know that I am not going crazy. I need to know for sure to let her go

Somebody please recommend an app. Please


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

can you hide some tiny voice activated recorders in places she would be talking on her phone when you are not there?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is a GPS tracking device.

You might be able to stuff it in something she takes with her.

Her winter coat, her purse, in the lining. 
Be careful here, as women know what is in their purses!



Amazon.com



.......................................................................................................


Best Buy sells (Sony brand) voice activated recorders ,VAR's, for $60-100 U.S.






sony var recorder - Best Buy


Shop for sony var recorder at Best Buy. Find low everyday prices and buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up




www.bestbuy.com


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

you are putting a lot into what you already know unless your intent is to expose her for a liar and him as a dirtball. That's the only way it is even worth remotely the effort.

Try something like MSPY


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Stoicedelic said:


> Yes, I will but I first need to know for sure because every time she convinces me that there is nothing going on between them. I need to know for sure to know that I am not going crazy. I need to know for sure to let her go
> 
> Somebody please recommend an app. Please


Do you really expect the truth from either of them? Whether innocent or guilty, the answer is almost always “nothing is going on “


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Put a VAR in her car and if you can afford it get a PI. 
Dancing with others apart from your partner is very unwise. Find a class you can both go to. That's assuming she isn't cheating. 

Could you wait outside the class one week and see what happens?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Stoicedelic said:


> Hello
> 
> For months I have been suspecting that my girlfriend and my best friend are having an affair but whenever I ask them they tell me there is nothing going on. But My gut feeling has been going crazy all the time. I have lost weight from 74kg to 60kg in just two months. I can't sleep and I can't eat. I'm slowly dying. They are telling me that I am being paranoid and crazy.
> Every time I tell her she assures me and makes me believe but still there are so many coincidences that are inexplicable.
> ...


How many kids?


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Here is my take on it.
If it is at the point that you are being gaslit, odds are you are being cheated on.
If your GF was really into you, she would truly be hurt at your accusation, assuming she was true to you and not stepping out.
She would be utilizing every possible strategy (transparency, giving up her phone, etc.) to demonstrate she wasn't, if for no other reason, to PROVE YOU WRONG.
She isn't. Instead, she chooses to put blame on you through gaslighting, putting the onus on you to prove it.
Shift the onus on her. 
The way to do this is simple: Dump her a**.
If she really values your relationship, she will make her case and that will put you in the position to request additional information and requirements.
If she walks away, you know you were right.
Either way, problem solved.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You know, it's against the law to do that without the permission of the person. They can charge or sue you. You won't be able to use the info even if you get it without risking being the one doing something illegal here. Even if she is banging your friend, which would be dispicable, that's not illegal -- and need I point out it's a girlfriend and not your wife? Do you even have a formal commitment from her that you two will be exclusive? If so, why not call that off and then see if she stays or goes if you want to know? Surely if you call off any formal exclusivity agreement with her, she will go running to him openly if that's what's happening. Then you'll know you weren't crazy without crossing privacy boundaries and laws. Stop operating out of fear.


----------



## QuietGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

Place a VAR in a place that they spend time together or where she usually talks on her phone. If something is going on, you should get results fairly fast.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Stoicedelic said:


> Hello
> 
> For months I have been suspecting that my girlfriend and my best friend are having an affair but whenever I ask them they tell me there is nothing going on. But My gut feeling has been going crazy all the time. I have lost weight from 74kg to 60kg in just two months. I can't sleep and I can't eat. I'm slowly dying. They are telling me that I am being paranoid and crazy.
> Every time I tell her she assures me and makes me believe but still there are so many coincidences that are inexplicable.
> ...


Does it really matter if they're having an affair or not? If they're making you feel like that, maybe you need some new friends.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Stoicedelic said:


> I have lost weight from 74kg to 60kg in just two months. I can't sleep and I can't eat. I'm slowly dying.
> 
> I don't know what's real anymore. I'm losing my touch with reality and myself.
> 
> I'm willing to give everything to regain my sanity.


I don't think what you need is a phone app.


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

Can you hire a PI?
Also the GPS tracker is a good idea, but be smart when using it!


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Read through this.








Standard Evidence Post


VARs and Evidence Gathering The usual disclaimer of reverse the sexes if necessary, we get mostly betrayed husbands here. Do your legal research etc. Your wife is acting funny. Her phone and email suddenly have passwords you don't know. She shuts down phone apps or changes windows on the...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Stoicedelic said:


> Because I can't go on Tuesdays due to other responsibilities. I dance as well


So, let me get this straight. Your girlfriend and your best friend's response to your fears and worries is to call you paranoid and delusional?  

Most normal people would stop the dance classes in order to save your sanity and your relationships with you.

Could you re-arrange your other responsibilities so you'll become available on Tuesdays?

Incidentally, are you feeling paranoid in general? If so, are there other reasons? If not, they are gaslighting you which is abusive.

You need to see a Doctor who can offer help and guidance.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Stoicedelic said:


> Yes, I will but I first need to know for sure


Why? She has demonstrated she's not trustworthy. Dump her. She's not a wife, she's a girlfriend. Girlfriends are replaceable.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

ArthurGPym said:


> Why? She has demonstrated she's not trustworthy. Dump her. She's not a wife, she's a girlfriend. Girlfriends are replaceable.


Amen to that.
you have time invested in her, but that time is wisely spent figuring out if she is the one! If you start questioning if she is truly wife material....you can still date her, but maybe time for you to start looking for someone else for the long term.


----------



## Davit Bek (Sep 9, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You know, it's against the law to do that without the permission of the person. They can charge or sue you. *You won't be able to use the info even if you get it without risking being the one doing something illegal here.* Even if she is banging your friend, which would be dispicable, that's not illegal -- and need I point out it's a girlfriend and not your wife? *Do you even have a formal commitment from her that you two will be exclusive? * If so, why not call that off and then see if she stays or goes if you want to know? Surely if you call off any formal exclusivity agreement with her, she will go running to him openly if that's what's happening. Then you'll know you weren't crazy without crossing privacy boundaries and laws. Stop operating out of fear.


It's illegal, lol who cares? You think a prosecutor is going to go through the trouble of trying to prove who downloaded an app on someone's phone? OP, absolutely do what you can get away with in this case. Reading the effect of that woman's selfishness on your mental health is infuriating.

What a weird concept that a formal commitment needs to be given when two people are clearly dating and referring to one another as girlfriend or boyfriend. The need to verbalize commitment only arises when people think that commitment to another relationship should be the only reason they're not screwing around.

Otherwise I agree. If I told my girlfriend I'm uneasy about her and my best friend's relationship, and she immediately didn't offer to no longer go to those dance classes, I'd happily pack her stuff and pay for her Uber.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

if it gets the new android 12 update you will be screwed and she will find out....the spy apps also suck up the battery fast to the point she will notice something not right.... too risky, go for var, you can also get an OBD var/GPS that conveniently plugs right into cars OBD diagnostic port (which is usually out of sight under dash)


Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Can I ask why you only want to use this method to catch her? I mean, you have a precise time and day they meet up, perfect day to take off work or whatever and follow them and watch what they do. How they act. 

If money is no object, hire a PI for a week to follow them around. If you have only enough for one day, schedule a work meeting /family obligation out of town for a night and tell the PI to follow them around then.

I think it’s more difficult to get access to someone’s phone and app conversations without them knowing, than doing these other things.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Do not ignore your gut. If you think she’s being unfaithful, just leave her. I would also cut off your “best” friend. It sounds like you’re renting. I would talk to property manager to see about getting out of the lease. It is better to pay a month or 2 rent penalty than to continue living with a woman that is banging your friend.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Keep in mind....

Due to irrational insecurities and/or unfounded accusations we can push others into the very behavior and actions that we fear.

Hide these thoughts of yours, do any detective work with resolve, and steadfastness of surety.

Project confidence, even if faked.

If she is not cheating, more the better. 

Let her see you as strong, not angry or trembling.


_N-_


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Stoicedelic do you understand what the purpose of dating exclusively is? There are dates where you socialize, then there are dates where you socialize and get laid. Then there are exclusive, committed relationships where the partners set out to show each other that they have the qualities needed to make good spouses to one another. If we are to assume from your original post that you and your girlfriend were in a committed relationship, where you both agreed to be exclusive to each other and not sleep around with other people, then the logical assumption is that the two of you were likely headed for the altar. She was essentially undergoing a protracted job interview, where she should have been concentrating on showing you through her actions and behavior that she had all the attributes of a good wife, and was trustworthy and committed to you both emotionally and sexually. The burden was on her to demonstrate these qualities, and vice versa the same burden was on you to do the same. 

You don't need to waste time and money digging for evidence. You have all the evidence you need from her defiant attitude and prevarication. You know, and she knows you know, and that is all that matters. Physical evidence in this case will only do one thing: cause you extreme pain. This is what you are asking us to facilitate: your pain shopping.


----------

